# Vortex Blue color -- rare?



## TreBug (Mar 26, 2003)

Hey all,
I'm a brand-spankin New Beetle owner, I just bought my dream bug, a 2001 GLS Turbo in Vortex Blue. It seemed to be hard to find, I thought the color was pretty limited. But now I find a page about the color on the main VW website, as if they are going to release more of them? 
Can somebody tell me...how many Vortex Blue Beetles are out there? Are they rare or mainstream? Thanks.


----------



## mmk01569 (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: Vortex Blue color -- rare? (TreBug)*

Here in SE Mass/N. RI they seem pretty rare. My friends and I have only spotted 2, other than mine. I seem to recall the number as being 2000, but I can't confirm that.


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Vortex Blue color -- rare? (mmk01569)*

Yup, not too many of them around, and as far as we know, no plans to make more.
There were some even more rare 2000 Vortex Blue Beetles released as a test. Then they made the 2000 or so limited run for 2001.


----------



## hestersu (Apr 15, 2000)

*Re: Vortex Blue color -- rare? (TreBug)*

I can't find anything on the vw website about this color. This color was a standard color for Europe and was called Soft Blau or Cameo Blue. It was a limited release test color in 2000 with about 25 or so cars released for the US. These cars had gray or tan interiors and not the total black. The full release came in 2001 (Nov 2000 roughly) and was released as a GLS (all LE cars are GLS) with either an automatic or manual transmission and a 1.8t engine. They had the total black interior. There were 2500 made. There are at least 2 Vortex LE with a TDI engine and manual transmission that were released to Canada. One is currently residing in the states.
I had a Vortex that was purchased in Nov 2000 and was totalled on 1/7/03. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Chet (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: Vortex Blue color -- rare? (hestersu)*

Oh yes, as the proud owner of a 2001 Vortex (Soft Blau per the touch up). Great color and no there are not a lot out there so enjoy.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Vortex Blue color -- rare? (hestersu)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I can't find anything on the vw website about this color. This color was a standard color for Europe and was called Soft Blau or Cameo Blue. [HR][/HR]​Firstly, hi Sue








Secondly, Vortex Blue (or Soft Blau) is gorgeous - especially with the total black interior (which is rare in itself!). There is a Vortex Blue 2001 NB for sale here in the Boston area at a local dealer. It's a GREAT color!
Lastly, Sue I think the European "Cameo Bllue" is similar to our Vapor Blue - the very pale blue. I am not positive, but my German and British NB brochures show the color swatch as a very pale powdery blue (maybe it's Aquarius?).
Oh, and Congrats TreBug on your new-to-you NB!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
WELCOME


----------



## hestersu (Apr 15, 2000)

*Re: Vortex Blue color -- rare? (vwdeluxe)*

I stand corrected.


----------

